# Calming a puppy...



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Today we went and had Vincents 12 week jabs and the microchip (he was so brave! I am super proud). 
Anyway, the vet mentioned that now is the best time to start socialising him (which we fully intend to do, signing him up to a puppy socilisation class for next week) but he is very....excitable and the vet said we have to calm him down...She suggested a calming collar, one with the smelly calming stuff on.

Have anyone else been suggested/used this? We were a little taken back as although we know that he is excitable and loves to say hello to people but he's 12 weeks old and I expected that he'd be a bit wappy. When we've had guests in the house I can get him to sit and stay calmly so he doesn't get too over excited. Just obviously not done it out and about as he still can't go out until this weekend!!

He does get anxious in the car, we have an old banger (it was newer car or Vincent...easy choice!) so it is noisy. We bring toys anf treats in the car to keep him occupied but he still gets pretty upset about being in the car. Anyone offer any advice on this?

Thanks


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Ruth,
I'm no expert but I have a puppy the same age as you and Reuben loves the car. I got a car crate as soon as I got him home. I had it open in the lounge for a couple of days so that he could play in and out of it and get used to it - helped by a few treats or a kong with goodies stuffed in it. I then put it in the car and hid some treats in it, along with a favourite toy, chew etc. The only problem is I can't get Reuben in it fast enough when I open the boot! He can't wait to find what's in there. The kong or hide chew keep him occupied for a good while, then he's happy to fall asleep or just be in there. It really worked a treat.


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Ruth,
I'm no expert but I have a puppy the same age as you and Reuben loves the car. I got a car crate as soon as I got him home. I had it open in the lounge for a couple of days so that he could play in and out of it and get used to it - helped by a few treats or a kong with goodies stuffed in it. I then put it in the car and hid some treats in it, along with a favourite toy, chew etc. The only problem is I can't get Reuben in it fast enough when I open the boot! He can't wait to find what's in there. The kong or hide chew keep him occupied for a good while, then he's happy to fall asleep or just be in there. It really worked a treat.


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Oops! Seem to have pressed 'post' twice and have tried in vain to delete. Help please!?!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Ruth. He sounds like he is just being an excitable puppy. I would just wait to see how things settle down in the next couple of months. Puppies are supposed to be excited surely!

In terms of the car, I had the same problem. At first I was just putting Nacho in the boot, which resulted in him messing everywhere in it which meant in the initial stages we always had to use my car as the boyfriend has just bought a brand new one and he didn't want it getting destroyed. Stupid men. Then I got a crate and put it in the boot and Nacho still went nuts (even with truck load of treats and a kong). Finally I have given in and he now sits on the passenger seat floor or on the passenger seat if noone is sitting there! - Not ideal but I am looking into getting him one of those doggie harnesses that can fit to the passenger seatbelt or on the back seat. I have found it was all about him needing to see me in the car and he couldn't do that in the boot.

Good luck


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

I put the back seats of the car down and put the crate on there. Reuben can still see and hear me. He isn't frightened or worried - so has never pooed or weed. I also think getting used to the car crate in the house first helped a great deal


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think that getting a crate might be an option for the car. It should be noted that I don't drive!!
Vincent's been sat on my lap which he likes, but I think it's the movement of the car he doesn't like. I've also tried to have him by my feet but he just tries to jump up on me and gets more upset!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Claire - I agree he is just a puppy! I was a little upset that the vet said he needed calming down... I love his scappy nature! And he never greets people by jumping on them or barking.
We'll see how he is at puppy socilisation next week


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If you've read any of my threads you'll know Buddy has always been a bouncy and friendly puppy and is very excited when he meets people or other dogs,but even though he's been hard work i would rather he be this way round then him being shy and scared.

All i can say is ive never used a collar ,Buddy's hard work at times but he is getting better with age.

Weve always used a soft crate for the car ,it gives them a safe place and also its safer for you and your passengers.


----------



## teaberrie (Jun 20, 2011)

Mars gets too excited when he meets new people too. don't know what to do about him lol. He hates car rides, I feel like he gets stressed out from it. He's usually in a crate in the back. Sometimes when I'm in a hurry then I'll grab his cushion and put that in the back seat. 

My brother had a collapsible crate for his dog which works perfectly.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

he is a puppy, puppies are exited about everything. 

the dap collers and defusers take weeks to months to kick in as the hormon needs to build up in their system. even then its normaly a very subtle difference you knowtes in them. 

i wouldt worry, he will calm down eventualy lol


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Ruth

Vincent sounds like a normal happy bouncy puppy. We used a calming collar for Benji for his first 3-4 weeks after we brought him home. If you are interested they are called D.A.P collars. DAP stands for Dog Appeasing Pheromones. It is supposed to release the pheromone that their mum produces when feeding her pups. It was recommended by our vet nurse who thinks they are comforting for pups when they have just left the rest of the litter. He was very calm while he was wearing it- but it's impossible to say if it was the effects of the collar or if he would have been like that anyway. 

I wouldn't worry about Vincent's behaviour though, he sounds perfect!

Meg x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ruth

We started off with a travel pod for Cara http://mypetcarrier.co.uk/catalog/ancol-travel-p-608.html now at 19wks she sits in the boot on the mat from it with just a lead clipped onto one of the boot loops.

It is a large one so when we find a good do friendly hotel she has her own bed. 

We have 2 more weeks to do at waggawuffins too.

Kirsty xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone 
We are just going to let him be himself! We will just work hard on training, but he will most definately be a bouncy happy little thing 

We will try the various car tricks - going to try and get something he can chew on like a bone so it's distracting to him


----------



## StephiiKaye (Oct 21, 2011)

Unfortunately we got our cockapoo at 2 years old. He was really hyper and after we got him fixed, we thought he'd calm down but boy were we wrong. Whenever I come home from being away for a while, he runs outside and i have to spread my legs and pet him or else he'll pee on me. And the other day when we were leaving for school, he began eating and whining. Does this mean he has separation issues? What's the best thing to do to calm him down? One other problem we have with him is getting him groomed. He absolutely hates it. We take him to PetSmart and on two occasions they have called us telling us that our dog is showing signs of abuse. Is there any way to help calm him down about the groomers? I have thought about getting one of those Thunder Jacket things I have seen on the telly, but I don't know how well they work. Help me please


----------



## Maddie'sMom (Dec 2, 2012)

Maddie has been riding in her "car seat" since she was 7 weeks old. It is suspended up so she can see out the windows and when possible I have it attached to the passenger's seat headrest. There is a tether so she will stay put. I provide her favorite stuffed toy, chew toy and a few bits of treat dropped inside. When she is being quiet and nibbling on her toys or whatever, I give her a bit of a treat or pat on the head. I ignore her when or if she starts to 'act out'. I only reward her good behavior with a treat. So far so good.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki used to be awful in the car - yip yip yippertee yip all the time (enough to make your ears bleed). She wasn't upset I don't think - she never peeeed or pooped, but just very excited. As a tiny pup she would yip until she fell asleep (could take 40 minutes or 5...)
She had to be held or on the seat next to me, while our other dog, (mature, sensible, lovely collie) looked disgruntled in the back!
I took her out all the time - and over 3 weeks or so she started to calm down and she is fine now and goes in the back with Inzi. Kiki likes to look out of the window.
No one has ever suggested a calming collar...


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley doesn't like the car. Iv had him in a crate in the boot, loose in the boot, on the back seat, front seat and front passenger footwell. He throws up every time. Will he grow out of this???


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max winges in the car for about 10 mins and then settles. I don't do crates (wouldn't fit in with the wheelchair anyway) so if I'm not driving, I hold him, or my grandson does, or I put the seatbelt on and tie his lead round it giving him enough room to lay down but not jump about. So far it has worked fine. I will invest in a harness when he is fully grown! As for excitable puppy's, well what did your vet expect. New smells, new people, new experience = 1 excited puppy. Lavender oil is calming so I really wouldn't worry, or bother with a collar just yet. I would put a couple of drops on a bandana and put it round his neck, if you just wanted to experiment to see if it works. But if he sits calmly when guests enter your house I think you have a lovely biddable puppy.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Harley was a wreck whenever I'd take him in the car, but now he LOVES it! He is now 5 months! I'm sure over time your little one will be the same! Good luck!


----------

